# Do you really know how to score a buck? Gross, Green, Net?



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Every year, I see guys argue on forums and chat boards across the nation about a bucks score. Sometimes the number can range from anywhere between 20-30 points and both parties argue they are right! The most amazing thing is that maybe they are both correct. How can this be? 

Guys are talking about different scores! Sometimes guys talk gross score, sometimes net score, deductions, green scores????? What the hell?

A buck I shot back in 2007 was scored by an official Pope and Young scorer. It was scored as a typical even though it had a 12 inch droptine! Do you know why? I was shocked when he informed me it did not qualify! This buck has a 100" right side! How is that possible!?










For the most part, I think a trend in the whitetail world has started of late; most guys now talk about Gross Non-typical Scores. No net scores! Gross Non-Typical scores even apply to typical deer. Does this sound confusing? It can be. So if I lost you, my latest article clears the air and will have to you talking like an Official Pope and Young scorer at the next harvest celebration! It is against forum rules to post a direct link so if you would like please visit:

**********

If you like what you read, bookmark my page, I have almost daily, new content and informative articles. 

So as a closer, I ask.......What&#8217;s your opinion and what number do you prefer when talking big whitetail bucks?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Please don't take this the wrong way, The only score I care about is how much meat am I getting. Too many guys worry about scores. We all want to shoot big deer, don't get me wrong, but I've never been into the score stuff and cant stand most hunting shows. I'd say you have a true trophy there, so who cares if its in a club? 

I'm not knocking anyone who does care, just how I feel. Thanks for your informative posts and keep them coming.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

I would like to echo the other poster. Harvesting a good buck is very cool, but providing meat on the table is even more cool!! My joy of the sport comes when I see my son or other people harvest their first deer etc. I understand people getting geeked up over big deer, I get it! But, seeing a young child, wounded veteran, a cancer survivor harvest their first deer - Now that's enjoyment. Do you think they give two $hits about antler scores? Nah.... 

Plus, my deer chili taste better with hamburger then deer antler. Haven't figured out a way to make the antlers more tender yet!! 

just my $.2


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I tried once to get into the whole "scoring "thing...you are correct medicsnoke...it was confusing as ever..however...the link , or article you posted did not show up..id be interested in reading your article


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'll check out your article. This topic confuses the heck out of me...thanks!

Guys, meat on the table is great. It's the lifeblood of our sport. Corey and a few other guys (including myself) cruising the forums are interested in pursuing these hard to find, hard to hunt, funky monster bucks. No one is knocking meat seekers, but no need to rain on the trophy hunter's parade (as long as he's hunting for meat, too!).


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Fishlandr75 said:


> I tried once to get into the whole "scoring "thing...you are correct medicsnoke...it was confusing as ever..however...the link , or article you posted did not show up..id be interested in reading your article


I found the article he was talking about:
http://trophypursuit.com/corey/2012/12/12/do-you-really-know-how-to-score-a-buck-gross-green-net/


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> I found the article he was talking about:
> http://trophypursuit.com/corey/2012/12/12/do-you-really-know-how-to-score-a-buck-gross-green-net/


...thankyou


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

your sense is worth 10 times what mine is


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Wish they would do away with deductions and just do a gross score. Makes no sense to take away from a deer just because it is not perfectly symetrical. Better yet, just measure them by submersing each side in water and measure the displacement and figure out a way to include that in the score.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I just go too boone and crocketts website and they calculate the score up for me! Best thing ever! I bring out the ipad to the barn and do all the measuring and type everything in and then press calculate! They figure out your gross score and net! Easiest ever!

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRec...sp?area=bgRecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer

thank me later! lol its so easy this way!


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Sure it will work but I'm not sure it's the best way. B and C requires many measurements that are not even used in the score. So for a full understanding of the system and what your grosses, you should learn to do it and add it up on your own.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

medicsnoke said:


> Sure it will work but I'm not sure it's the best way. B and C requires many measurements that are not even used in the score. So for a full understanding of the system and what your grosses, you should learn to do it and add it up on your own.



Nothing wrong with learning, but not everyone cares all that much to be honest. There are only two measurements the B&C asks for that arent used in the score, so the website is the best option for most people. The biggest issue most people have is taking the measurements wrong. Or, using a ½ tape measure rather than a ¼ tape or 1/8 cable. Incorrect measurements are the most common reason for inaccurate scores.


----------

